# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Türkler neden Orta Asyadan ayrıldılar ?

## ceydaaa

adsas.jpgProto-Moğollardan Kıtayların 924 yılında Orhun havalisine hakim olmalarıyla birlikte bu bölgedeki Türk boyları batıya göçmeye başladı. Türk boyları birbirlerini sıkıştırarak batıya doğru ilerlediler. 1027 yılına gelindiğinde, artan Kıtay baskısı sonucu Türklerin batıya göçü büyük bir sel halini almıştı. Kay ve Kıpçak baskısı ile Oğuzlar yurtlarından ayrıldılar. Şamanı Peçenek ve Oğuzlar Doğu ve Orta Avrupaya, Balkanlara, Müslüman Oğuzlar ise Mâverâünnehre, Horasana ve diğer İslâm ülkelerine göçtüler. Oğuzlar 1040 yılında Dandakanda Selçukluların idaresinde Gaznelileri yenip kendi devletlerini kurdular. Ancak Orta Asyadan on binlerce Türk, Moğol kabilelerinin baskısıyla batıya göçe devam ediyordu. Mâverâünnehr bölgesi onları barındırmaya yetmedi ve yeni yurt aramaya başladılar.

----------

